

Russia threatens to ban Google, Twitter and Facebook over extremist content - falcor84
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/may/20/russia-threaten-ban-google-twitter-facebook-bloggers-law

======
mikehawkins
Sigh. I wish I could summon up the will to be a bit more insightful - but
after reading yet another ill-advised attempt to crack down on service
providers for user-generated content...

~~~
Russwrites
It's a good excuse to ban anything that has 'extremist' content so they can
stop anything getting round their extremist propaganda machines.

